# Get paid for fishing this summer



## Fraiche Catch (Feb 1, 2017)

Looking for a deckhand for a 38' charter boat out of Freeport. We should run 65 trips this spring and summer. $100 per day + 1/2 of tips. Part - time fine. Message us to get in touch thanks.


----------

